# mood stabilizer's



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

is there any kind of mood stabilizer's i can take that are natural besides 5htp, st johns wart and gaba...if there is please reply


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The ones you listed arent mood stabilizer's actually they are more anti-depressant's. Especially the 5-htp and st.john's wart. Gaba is kind of a mood stabilizer i guess if it actually get's across the blood brain barrier at all.

There is some evidence that omega 3 fatty acid's act as mood stabilizer's. You can buy them at any health food store. Some people find they help others dont but they are good for you anyway so you arent losing out by taking them.

You may want to give the omega 3 a try. Im thinking on getting some myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Omega 3's from cod liver oil have really been a help to me. I recommend them. I take them about 3 times a day.


----------

